# Unbelievable



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.grandviewoutdoors.com/predator-hunting/articlecontent/10/2011/2862/idaho-fur-seller-wants-animal-activists-prosecuted


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I can see tha they definitly have the right to protest, but WTH. Destroying this mans business and putting people out of work is unconscionable.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Eye for an eye, even forest fires are put out with fires.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Prosecution is the Only Cure for this kind of Stupidity! The Ones Responsible Should be Incarcerated for Arson! That is Still a felony Even if you dont like someone's Business!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> Eye for an eye, even forest fires are put out with fires.


Ditto my response in the "Penn and Teller" thread.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

The unfortunate part is that the little hippie freaks that do this sort of thing are losers with nothing to lose. They're flat out terrorists who hide behind a veil. They'll never find who did this. The frustrating part is the authorities apparently aren't in a real hurry to find them either. Very sad world it's becoming when someone can't run a perfectly legit business.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Have to wait to see what happens, but something tells me you won't hear another word about it. A huge influx of Wierdees has moved into Idaho from the west. Be nice if they'd all go back to surfing, sunbathing and smoking weed (ooops, did I say that aloud). Terrorist! But these are the kind of Terrorist our government caters to. Hell, they sleep in the same bed. Oh, crap, I gotta go, the gistapo it hammering on my door again! They need to learn to knock.........


----------

